# de-activating corel draw?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Not on a mac, but on windows. I have been fighting with corel draw. It used to work perfectly under vmware fusion on our iMac, with Vista ultimate. Vista ultimate got messed up somehow and was labeled as "not genuine" basically I was told I need to reinstall it, which means installing XP before I can install Vista because its an upgrade. I decided to move to Windows 7. So brand new clean install of Windows 7 professional 64 bit. After installing bootcamp drivers I install CorelDraw graphics suite X4. Installs ok, but when I load it does not give me an option to activate, some error message and I am left scratching my head. I boot back into OS X, load up VMware to at least set everything else till I can figure that part out. I load corel in VMWare and it lets me active... well gives me the option. It says I cannot authorize because to many machines have it installed, paraphrasing of course.

I had corel activated and not activated in vista on the iMac, and on a PC we used before switching it all over to the iMac. So I load up the old PC to deauthorize corel... except I cannot find an option to do that. Adobe is great, its 2 clicks and I am on my Corel, well, its been a nightmare.

Anyone know how to de authorize corel on a computer so I can install it on another?

****************
Solution found. I had to call Corel and get them to allow it to be activated on the iMac. I really wish companies would operate like Adobe when it comes to this. I can deauthorize my software when I switch computers, download again from adobe.com. Its just so easy.


----------

